
Jack Dorsey, Co-Founder and CEO of Twitter, has been Suspended from his own site - luso_brazilian
https://twitter.com/nisconi/status/801245635236143104
======
zck
> just setting up my twttr…again (account suspension was an internal mistake)

[https://twitter.com/jack/status/801270269184647168](https://twitter.com/jack/status/801270269184647168)

~~~
mdonahoe
I know twttr was the original name, but does he always refer to it that way?

~~~
pbardea
I think it was a reference his first tweet.

([https://twitter.com/jack/status/20](https://twitter.com/jack/status/20))

------
gregshap
Coup averted

------
brockwhittaker
He isn't at least anymore.

